# Seiko Alpinist - 4s15 6000 - 25 Jewel Auto



## N_B

Stumbled across this whilst surfing. Lovely looking watch but from what i can find out a Japanese model and not easy to pick up









SEIKO ALPINIST - 4S15 6000 - 25 JEWEL AUTO


----------



## pg tips

Paulus had / has one, see here clickityclickhere


----------



## tom

I have Paul's now but do not use it and it is sitting in it's box in need of a new home!

Tom


----------



## pauluspaolo

PM sent Tom


----------



## Mrcrowley

pauluspaolo said:


> PM sent Tom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Oh feck......................


----------



## N_B

pic of the 8F56 movement version, presume this is latest version or re-issue ??


----------



## Mrcrowley

Why dont anyone like mine?


----------



## messym

Is there an Alpinist for sale??

Am keen to get hold of one...

Uk collector


----------



## JoT

N_B said:


> pic of the 8F56 movement version, presume this is latest version or re-issue ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I got one when they were first re-released, a nice watch with very good functions, but just too small for me









You can still get them from Japan.


----------



## DavidH

Mrcrowley said:


> Why dont anyone like mine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I do







but can only afford its little brother


----------



## Boxbrownie

Theres a new old stock up on ebay at present

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1

I was tempted but not that keen on the white face, prefer the black faced version, it looks a nice solid watch.

Best regards David


----------



## pauluspaolo

It is a nice watch but it's actually quite small, especially when compared to what I normally wear - it's 35mm across the bezel and 40mm in diameter including the crown, another minus point is the bloody compass bezel







. I'd have preferred a second timezone or countdown timer bezel instead; because of this I'm probably going to try and sell it (again







) soon. The grey dial is superb though (much nicer than the white dial imho) as are the hands and the overall quality.


----------

